# AEP Report



## jeffgummy

I went down to AEP this weekend, the fishing has really heated up, I did more exploring than anything but I still managed to catch 20 really nice bass. I was just curious if anyone did well, there were certainly enough people down there.


----------



## TritonBill

Sounds good! Did you take any pics?


----------



## pitdweller

I went to AEP for about 5 hours Sunday.
They have opened the gates east of K and the road between the bike trail and miners memorial.
Caught and released 9 fish all told the smallest 10 " the biggest close to 4 #, and couple 2#.
Will be camped there in the rain this Thur-Sun, they will probably close the gates after 4 days of rain.


----------



## FishJunky

Are you guys willing to give up what kind of lures you where using?  I'm going down the last weekend of April and was just wandering.


----------



## pitdweller

A gold fleck ,power soft jerk bait was the ticket for me.
You can work the shallow slop and still get a killer presentation.
Very aggresive strike, almost like topwater in july.


----------



## jeffgummy

I caught most of mine on a dark blue senko, those seem to be pretty money down there. No pictures, heck I didn't even take the digital camera down this last time. I am going back down in a couple of weeks.


----------



## FishJunky

Hey Jeffgummy are you going to be down there April 29 thru May1st?? I've talked to a few guys here on OGF and we are all going to hook up and share some fishing spots. Let me know.


----------



## jeffgummy

I wish, I have to go to a wedding that day. I have went down every weekend in April so far, even the really crappy one. I might go this weekend just for Sunday.


----------



## oufisherman

Hey Jeffgummy and pitdweller, were the lures smaller in size? It seems like with the clear water, I had to remove all weight on the 6 inch lizards before I got hits last year when I was there. I'm looking forward to trying to meet up with Fishjunky the weekend of the 29th.


----------



## Hawghooker

if anyone has a map w/ the ponds on it, let me know where to get one, thinkin of tryin AEP on monday. thanks


----------



## FishJunky

Any bait store in the AEP area should have maps for free. Hey outfisherman what days are you going to be down there? Me and a buddie are going down thursday night to try to get a good site at C. We will be fishing all day on Friday and Sat. Look me up..


----------



## oufisherman

Fishjunky, It looks like Friday will be the best day for me. Wife will be working and I don't have class. Won't have to feel guilty if I'm fishing all day, which I would on Saturday.
What time are you going to be heading out on Friday morning? I would drive up then from Athens. You'll be in campsite C right?


----------



## FishJunky

We'll probley get out just before daybreak. Do you have a bellyboat of boat? We'll eat first then head out.


----------



## oufisherman

I've got the bellyboat. I'll be there bright and early Friday morning. Man, I can't wait to fish that area again. Do you think the bass will be shallow getting ready to spawn? I've noticed the bass in ponds around here are hanging shallow!


----------



## jeffgummy

I caught them on 5" senkos, the week before that the bait of choice seemed to be 8' berkley lizards, I think it depends a lot on the pond you fish. I plan on spending a lot of time down there this year, I'm sure we'll meet up.


----------



## basser33

You guys seem to know a lot about the area and a couple of my buddies and I are trying to get a fishing weekend together with a little competition as well. Im not sure about a date yet but probably late May early June. We are looking for more people to fish in this thing so if you are interested let me know.


----------



## super_toad

I was thinking about buying a belly boat myself. I've been doing some fishing down in aep and found a need for it a few times.(that or rock climbing gear)Do you guys have any suggestion for what things to look for or if you like/dislike the kind you have?


----------



## jeffgummy

I have had a Caddis round float tube for over 15 years, I swear by them. One of my buddies loves his U Boat, I have never found a reason to change. Definitely get the good flippers that you just strap on to your boots, huge step up.


----------



## FishJunky

I have a Trout Unlimited U belly boat. It ran me about $100 dollars. The bellyboat before the one I have now I paid about 80 for. Go to www.basspro.com they sell every you need for bellyboat and are pretty well priced. This new one I got at Gander Mountain. You'll pay around 100 to 120 dollars for everything you need including flippers and pump. I just got a pump at wal-mart that plugs in to my cig lighter, man it's awsome. No more breaking my back pumping my tube up.

Hey bass33 let me know for sure when you are going cause I have four guys counting me that will probley do that. In one week I'll be there floating around somewhere.


----------



## basser33

sounds good. Ill post a date as soon as I know prolly within a few days.


----------



## 2talltim

anyone make it down and brave the weatherthis weekend?...im now shooting for the weekend of may 7-8 :maybe...work and weather permitting


----------



## dave hiwatt

I'm heading down tomorrow for 5 days of mushroom hunting and fishing.


----------



## basser33

Had the truck packed then thought otherwise. Thinkin of goin may 18-23 hope the weather gets better.


----------



## FishJunky

I'll be down there this week Thursday thru Sunday staying at Campsite C. Hope this cold front did'nt screw everything up.


----------



## juniormintz

I'll be heading down the week of the 12th and wondered if you can fish from the bank or should i just get a float tube. Also what are some of the sizes of bass you boys catch out of their on a regular basis?


----------



## FishJunky

A bellyboat does wonders down there. You are pretty limited from the bank. I catch bass ranging from 8oz to 4lbs but there are much bigger in some hidden places :B . Your best bet is to explore. Once you go there your hooked.


----------



## juniormintz

thanks for the help junky, I cant wait to go ive been waiting for what seems like an eternity. I figured that going during the week i should have the place pretty much to myself and my buddy. Any other tips from you seasoned AEP fishermen? If anyone has any info on facilities or any tips please let me know.


----------



## sgofish

Fishjuncky has it nailed. Once you have been there, you are hooked. Twenty years and counting and can't get enough.


----------



## FishJunky

Well it's free camping and no running water. Just don't get lost. If the bass arn't biting switch to bluegills. The gills down there are HUGE :B ... It's the most relaxing time you'll have till you go back again....


----------



## sgofish

......until heaven. Going down to power on Sunday May 8, and stay through the following Sunday. Campsite D, just before the covered bridge, is where we end up. Some travel from Florida and Michigan (gosh I do not like that word) for all or part of the week. I guess we all have our "secret" spots, but the whole area there gets pretty well covered during the course of the week. If there is a real hot spot, the word gets around, usually after mass amounts of amber beverage, a couple hours of card playing and another huge campfire. We try to keep this a guy thing for the most part and the more the merrier. We go the same time each year so there are no invitations, just show up. :B


----------



## sgofish

:F I forgot about you coming in. My bad!!! We will keep it in the family though.


----------



## 2talltim

Hey jerry have a blast...Jim had to go and get married again...and his reception is on the 14th...so i wont make it this time...GOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## Rooster

Im about 90% sure that I will be going to AEP this weekend. Yes, even know the ponds will be flooded, there will be constant rain, and it is supposed to be cold. Not exactly prime fishing weather, but I just need to get out to the woods this weekend. If the fishing is off, I will just have to enjoy more adult beverages by the lake!

Anyway, I will give a full report on Monday.


----------



## twistertail

You still have the info on the lakes I told you about? I have fished them after some very heavy rains and they were not flooded.


----------



## Rooster

Yep, and I hope to give them a try this weekend. I know that a little color to the water sometimes helps the bite, but muddy cold water = a very tough bite.


----------



## juniormintz

Ok fellas so whats the final report...which camp sites are open, which ones are the best, and forgive my ignorace but i only see two parking areas on the map, are you able to park at the camping sites?


----------



## twistertail

One of the lakes up there is always really clear, you can see bottom in just about the whole lake, huge fish in there but hard to catch. The other 2 are not as clear but I have never seen them muddy even after a whole bunch of rain the water has a bit of a green color to it, dont know if that is from algee or what. I went over once after a few hard days of rain and all 3 of those lakes were in really good shape.


----------



## Rooster

I will definitely check them out! Last year, all of the ponds that I tried were muddy. However, this was just after a rain storm so strong that aI70 was closed due to flooding.


----------



## twistertail

I remember that, it was all over the news. Good luck, hope you have better weather this year. I know one thing, it will be better than working!


----------



## FishJunky

juniormints, I know campsite C,N are for sure open. Yes you can park at all campsites. I like C because, well just because. When are you coming down?? I think the bite will be on Rooster.  Well at least I'm hopeing it will be on and if it isn't watch out gills. Maybe I'll run into you down there. I know your staying at N but where are you going to be fishing?? P.M. me. Good luck to everyone going down this weekend I'll be there tomorrow night, save a cold one for me..


----------



## juniormintz

Junky im not heading down till after finals week(which is next week), I think ill be down on the 11th maybe. I can tell im going to become addicted im already chompin at the bit in anticipation. Good luck to you fellas braving the weather this weekend!


----------



## super_toad

ogf should make stickers to put on our vehicles; so we can spot a fellow ogf member when we are lost down in aep


----------



## 2talltim

super_toad said:


> ogf should make stickers to put on our vehicles; so we can spot a fellow ogf member when we are lost down in aep


They do look here http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store


----------



## sgofish

.....and counting. Most gear is ready for the week coming up. Just about a week to the minute from now, the trek will begin. The anticipation is the worst part of the trip. Come on down.  :B


----------



## williambauman

I see everyone talking about bass there. Are there any carp?


----------



## twistertail

Never seen or heard of carp in there.


----------



## sgofish

Biggest carp I have seem there were in D the shallow end bdefore hyou got to the boat launch. I have not been down there since they started lowering the water so I can't say what that area looks like now. I just know they were big mama's.


----------



## BassDaddy

A couple of years back, a buddy of mine hooked about a 10# carp out of D / Sawmill.


----------



## 2talltim

not trying to get off the carp subject but has anyone ever put a boat in D and worked the shore...thought about trying it next time just dont want to look like an @$$ working the shore for bass with nothing in there worth tring for...i know there are cats in there witch were chased to the other end when they f'ed up that pond by lowering it but never heard about bass


----------



## basser33

I put my kayak in there and fished that lake and didnt even get a bite. That evening I went catfishing and saw an older couple fishing minnows under a bobber pull out a 3 1/2#er. So there are good fish in there. I will never put my kayak in there again but I could have just had a bad day. I personally like N. I think that is the best campground lake if you can get to the opposite shore that the campground is on. Good Luck, catch some good ones.


----------



## sgofish

Alright you guys, it is Sunday night, 9:30 and noone has let us know about this weekend yet. Are you that worn out from cleaning that many fish? Come on, fess up!!


----------



## FishJunky

It was an ok weekend. Caught quite a few small bass and saw alot of huge bass but they would'nt even look at anything. Most ponds where in post spawn. Once it cleared up down there and the sun came out it was great. Can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## hlutz1

I dont usually post but; Colin, nice bass. I hope that it was released.

OP is one of the best resources we have in our state for a potential trophy bass. I wish that everyone who catches a Hawg there would "let er go". 

I'm a foot soldier and a float tuber, and I C&R all bass I catch. 

This website highlights OP on a nearly daily basis, lets get the word out;
PLEASE CATCH AND RELEASE LARGEMOUTH BASS AT OHIO POWER.

Alot of people learn about OP on this site, your "honey hole" will eventually be discovered by someone else..........so spread the word - C&R.


----------



## FishJunky

I almost forgot. There was a bass tourny down there this past weekend and I talked to some guys that where fishing in it. They said there where about 100 guys fishing it and most of them where tubers. I asked how they prove what they catch and they said they of course weigh them. Well come to find out they bring there bass in on stringers and the tourny lasts from 6 to 9. Common knowledge is that alot bass probley died being on those stringers and being draged around like that. I told them they need to just pair up and record there catchs and they agreed but had no say in it. I thought it was kinda frustrating.


----------



## jeffgummy

I just got back this evening, when it wasn't raining I caught a ton of fish, I was with a group of guys and we caught about 160 bass on Saturday. No big boys though, but I did have a 7+ on that got off after a lengthy fight, all in all a great weekend.

Gummy


----------



## FishJunky

Glad to see you had a good few days of fishing Gummy. Want to give up any of those honey holes.


----------



## 2talltim

FishJunky said:


> I almost forgot. There was a bass tourny down there this past weekend and I talked to some guys that where fishing in it. They said there where about 100 guys fishing it and most of them where tubers. I asked how they prove what they catch and they said they of course weigh them. Well come to find out they bring there bass in on stringers and the tourny lasts from 6 to 9. Common knowledge is that alot bass probley died being on those stringers and being draged around like that. I told them they need to just pair up and record there catchs and they agreed but had no say in it. I thought it was kinda frustrating.


  That just pisses me off there are many lakes out there to hold tournies in leave AEP alone.....is is ( i believe ) your eveyday average fishermans paradise, because you know even on your worst day you can go there and catch nice fish :B and have fun...tournies will just ruin it especially if there is finacial gain involved that just wrong...thats a fish harvest not a competition


----------



## sgofish

Tim....I back you up 100%. All those folks tromping down the haul roads that are closed due to bad conditions only make for a longer recovery period. Then there are the 4-wheelers that go around the gates and really damage the dirt roads. I really would like to catch some of those son-of -a-guns back on one of those trails. You can bet they would not be riding out.


----------



## jeffgummy

Fishjunky, I wouldn't mind showing you some of my spots, maybe there will be another weekend where we are both going down there. I hoped you would stop back by on Friday evening, did you guys do any good on Saturday?

Gummy


----------



## FishJunky

I ended up leaving about two o'clock on Sat. We will definitly get back together and do some fishing. When are you going down next?


----------



## jeffgummy

probably next weekend, I might be dragging my wife along though. We'll see even if she goes, it will still be on.

gummy


----------

